

If IoT Security Is Everything, Why Don’t We All Drive Volvos? - tdrnd
http://www.bbotx.com/if-iot-security-is-everything-why-dont-we-all-drive-volvos/

======
iot_security
No one drove Volvos in the early years of cars (1920-1950s) either.

Today, consumers don't yet understand the safety and privacy problems IoT
devices are introducing into their lives. As people get smarter, they will
seek out devices with better security.

